# Not really understanding how to get 5 star ratings- Uber advice is simplistic



## KenM66 (Aug 26, 2016)

I drove Uber in Cleveland, and ended there with a bit over 4.6. I generally oscillated between 4.57 and 4.63 during my last several weeks.

There are a few guesses I can make as to why many drivers have 4.75-4.9 and I rarely ever have above 4.64, but much of advice that Uber gives simply does not work. Also, most of the time, mathematically it doesn't seem to calculate the weekly ratings of being down to 4.2 to 4.4 as most of the ratings I got were 5 stars. That means that every now and then a disgruntled customers leaves a 1 or 2 star rating that messes it up, and the problem is they really don't leave feedback as to why they were unsatisfied with their ride. 

Maybe 2 or 3 at the most were complaints of unsafe driving, which were still rare and only came once a month or so which is 1 in almost 200 rides. Once in a long while there was a professionalism complaint of attitude, but that was maybe 1 in every 500 rides. I only ever had one vehicle cleanliness rate, which is very shocking as that my car is rarely not clean. 

So, one of the main problems I have is that I'm not blatantly rude to my customers, but I really don't prefer to socialize. I don't outright avoid talking to them, but small talk causes anxiety due to my autism, and generally they have to get the ball rolling and talk about something that makes me comfortable before I make them feel like I'm someone good to socialize with. I'm in Charleston, SC now, but I was in Cleveland before, and one of the problems I'm going to have now is that customers in Cleveland would talk about the Cleveland sports teams which I have a lot of knowledge of and could keep social interaction going. If they ask me questions such as how long I have been driving Uber, if I like driving Uber, or if I ever have crazy passengers, I'm really not interested in those discussions and generally just give yes or no, or 2-3 word answers. Most passengers will tend to either change the subject or use their smart phones if they don't have anything else to say, but I start to get a high level of anxiety at the customers who just keep asking question after question, usually the ones that are drunk. They start to ask questions about sex sometimes or what I think about their girlfriend who they just got into a fight with, someone who I don't even know. It was suggested by a relative of mine to put up a "Do Not Disturb the Driver" sign in the car, but I don't know if that's a good idea. I just personally think my job really is just to get them safely from point A to point B, and not to sit there and talk to them the whole time. I do talk, but just don't understand the purpose of talking just for the sake of talking about topics that are not important or not interesting. I don't really see myself as rude though. I don't ask them not to talk to me or ever tell them I'm uncomfortable with them talking to me. I just either talk to them if I find they are actually trying to have a relevant conversation, or if they are just asking random questions I'll answer it, but not ask questions back or elaborate. 

My next problem is that trying some of the suggestions that Uber gives doesn't seem to work or I haven't noticed they have changed anything. 

Offering a bottle of water is something I do frequently, but nobody really ever wants one when I ask, and nobody who sees it set up for them in the back seat really takes it or even asks if they can have it. I have mints in a compartment set up, and usually people only ever take them or make a big deal of appreciation for them is when they are drunk. 

Also, I haven't really tended to notice that casual dressing vs. shirt and shorts has had any impact on ratings. At one period of time, I had not been wearing anything more than a t-shirt, shorts, and sandals for 2 weeks and got over 17 consecutive 5 star ratings. The times I also took an Uber as a customer, the drivers I got who had 4.8 star averages weren't dressed up either. At one point where life was very hectic, I had gone almost 3 days without a shower and the following week my rating had boosted. 

I have a sign in the back that passengers can feel free to request any AM, FM, or Sirius station. I have noticed that many riders appreciate when jazz music is playing, but haven't noticed that had any ratings impact. I was driving in Cleveland during the Republican National Convention, and many people were appreciative during that week that I was playing CNN politics on the radio at the time and asked me to turn it up, but the following week playing news and politics some passengers seemed to be disturbed. There is a sign right in front of their face that they can ask for something else, so I don't really see the problem here. 

Also, I've noticed a new suggestion is having chargers available. However, it's only been a handful times out over over 1500 rides that anyone asked to use a charger or if I had one. I usually don't. Does this seem to make a difference? 

I read an article that busy times don't seem to statistically have a negative impact on ratings as drivers suggest, but for me it seems to all the time. My ratings will be up by about 0.4 stars increase, then they'll go down on a Saturday night with a high volume. It seems that people are often irritable and have taken several rights, and then get more frustrated when they get into an Uber when the rate is 3 times as high. Other drivers I've talked to said the end of the week when they have worked long hours and are getting slammed tends to result in a slight decrease in their rating as well.


----------



## agtg (Jun 8, 2016)

As a general rule, avoid low rated passengers (below 4.7) and liberally give out 5 stars to the people you do drive even if they're cheap and don't tip. It's a sorry state to have to play tit for tat with stars, but that's part of Uber's scheme.

Then, suss out the problem passengers who may have a high rating still or have had their rating reset before you start the trip. If they're rude, angry, crazy, or all of the above, have cancel with no charge to the rider or make them cancel to collect a fee depending on how bad they were and your feelings on the matter. That way they can't ding your rating.

And if you ever have to kick someone out, always leave it to them to cancel so they can't rate you. Switch to lyft, if you have to, and wait them out.


----------



## Tim In Cleveland (Jul 28, 2014)

agtg said:


> ..liberally give out 5 stars to the people you do drive even if they're cheap and don't tip. Then, suss out the problem passengers who may have a high rating still or have had their rating reset before you start the trip.


Like the ones you gave 5 stars to even though they don't tip. Tit for tat? The customers don't know you rated them poorly.
Drunks rate poorly no matter what you do. Is your car immaculate? Customers like that. Yes, some people appreciate chargers, letting them play the music on their phone or choosing a radio station....BUT....they don't tip for this or anything else and might still rate you 4 or less.


----------



## 5 Star Guy (Nov 7, 2015)

KenM66 said:


> I drove Uber in Cleveland, and ended there with a bit over 4.6. I generally oscillated between 4.57 and 4.63 during my last several weeks.
> 
> There are a few guesses I can make as to why many drivers have 4.75-4.9 and I rarely ever have above 4.64, but much of advice that Uber gives simply does not work. Also, most of the time, mathematically it doesn't seem to calculate the weekly ratings of being down to 4.2 to 4.4 as most of the ratings I got were 5 stars. That means that every now and then a disgruntled customers leaves a 1 or 2 star rating that messes it up, and the problem is they really don't leave feedback as to why they were unsatisfied with their ride.
> 
> ...


Welcome to the forum. I understand your points. First, do everything you can to get those 5 stars, do things that you can control. Always have a clean car, dress nice, shower, drive like your grandmother is in the back yelling at you to slow down, drive safe.

Doing a job for the public when you are uncomfortable takes courage. You might get used to it and overcome it at some point. You should take a look at Toastmasters, an organization that has local clubs all over the world. You will gain confidence and overcome your anxiety with practice. You could have a list of topics hidden on the visor or door pocket that you could practice discussing with your pax. Topics that you're comfortable and knowledgeable with.

Forget the free stuff, water, mints, stick with a phone charger, if you want. The radio selection is good to offer. Do not post that Do Not Disturb sign, you should quit before you decide to post that. If anything you might try a tips are appreciated sign and there are threads on suggestions and strategies on it you can search for on here.

There is a lot to learn, this is the best source for answers. Definitely look around here for info, like avoiding drunks.


----------



## KenM66 (Aug 26, 2016)

Customers don't even see their ratings if I stand corrected.


----------



## KenM66 (Aug 26, 2016)

A tips appreciated sign? Isn't that against Uber policies? That seems like it could be considered asking for cash from people.


----------



## unPat (Jul 20, 2016)

Don't keep any signs and no politics even on the radio. But try to take a shower it's for your own good.


----------



## simpsonsverytall (Nov 6, 2015)

Ratings don't matter unless you get low enough to be fired.

I honestly can't motivate myself to read that post.
I did see some excuses regarding social interaction. Customer service related interaction is highly correlated to higher ratings.

_There's no way around it. _
If you want higher ratings, you are going to have to overcome the excuses and pitch a routine to your clients. This can be as simple as asking their preferences on the air and the music and then following with a friendly icebreaker comment about the weather to gauge your passenger's willingness to be social, followed by occasional friendly and agreeable banter(or respectful quiet, if they stiffed your icebreaker) and closing with a "Thank you for the trip! If you liked the safe ride, please vote me 5 stars".

Blame Taxi drivers who drove as a way to make a living and depended on the tips that were socially expected at the end of such conversations/therapy sessions.

If you do all that you should hover between 4.72 and 4.87.

good luck


----------



## Shangsta (Aug 15, 2016)

Tim In Cleveland said:


> Like the ones you gave 5 stars to even though they don't tip. Tit for tat? The customers don't know you rated them poorly.


I have heard the passenger app now allows them to see their ratings. Since some passengers only take one ride every few days they can tell which driver gave them a low rating. Not like us where we sometimes have to guess because we drove so many.


----------



## Tr4vis Ka1anick (Oct 2, 2016)

Keep all the doors locked at the end of the ride and explain that the passenger must rate you right then and let you watch. Explain to the customer that you won't let them out of the car until they do so. Then give them this squirrely glare. If they know what's good for them, 5 stars baby.


----------



## Shangsta (Aug 15, 2016)

simpsonsverytall said:


> I honestly can't motivate myself to read that post.
> I did see some excuses regarding social interaction. Customer service related interaction is highly correlated to higher ratings.


I tried to read his post but pretty much your answer sums it up. Stop obsessing about your rating.

You do not like to talk, thats fine but passengers might simply think you are socially awkward, unfortunately Uber is competitive and you are compared to other drives. Some who pax like simply because they are talkative and offer good customer service.

You have two options

A) Keep doing what you are doing. Know a 4.7 is good enough to keep you from being deactivated.

B) Force yourself to be more social and hope your ratings go up with no promises.

C) Quit driving because its not fair your ratings are low. If you do other people will gladly drive your pax


----------



## Tired of this (Apr 10, 2015)

Worst case scenario, have a friend sign up for Uber using your code, exhaust the $20 and then get 5-stars. Do this 2 or 3 times a week to get a slight boost to make up for the drunks.


----------



## Tr4vis Ka1anick (Oct 2, 2016)

Shangsta said:


> Stop obsessing about your rating.


If you can't stop obsessing. The squirrely glare approach sends a clear message of obsession. Try it, so so easy.


----------



## Jollyrodger (May 12, 2016)

I'm a 4.86 currently, and have been as low as a 4.81 with a high of 4.87. 2200 rides. Number one, it's customer service. For instance, u see groceries or bags upon arrival, get ur butt out of the drivers seat and make the effort to help out. I insist on helping out and have gotten numerous tips because of that. Numerous means numerous. Number two , adjust to the person riding. If they are quiet, kool. If talkative, even better. Third, say have a great day or night upon ending the trip. It won't kill you to be respectful and nice. Lastly, be personable with EVERYONE. Race, creed or color doesn't matter.


----------



## Shangsta (Aug 15, 2016)

Tired of this said:


> Worst case scenario, have a friend sign up for Uber using your code, exhaust the $20 and then get 5-stars. Do this 2 or 3 times a week to get a slight boost to make up for the drunks.


Someone did this with his wife on another thread. He asked us how to get reactivated LOL


----------



## Louisvilleuberguy (Aug 3, 2016)

What I have found is if your picking up passengers in lower income neighborhoods you run the risk of getting low rating if the person just feels like it. I know I got a 1 star last week because guy put wrong address in and it took me 5 minutes longer to find him since no one would answer the phone. He was late to work anyhow because I had to drive 13 minutes just to get him. 

If you stick to upper income clientele and have a nice vehicle getting good ratings is a snap, Also getting good ratings when people are not in a major rush makes things easier also. And finally drunks don't as a whole know what they yell they are doing when rating most the time and will lower your rating.

I had a 4.98 for a long time and recently several riders runied that blaming me for surge pricing or me for their inability to input their location. But overall I still haven't found it hard but I stick to driving the people I like not driving anywhere to make a dollar.

I came to Cleveland for the convention and found the riders I had while driving those 3 days I worked to be pleasant and fair. Got several 5 star comments.


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

KenM66 said:


> A tips appreciated sign? Isn't that against Uber policies? That seems like it could be considered asking for cash from people.


If you have ridden Uber lately, go to your last trip and go to Help, Driver Issue, Tip Solicitation...

...it'll confirm that you are allowed to receiving tips. Saying that tips are appreciated is not asking to be tipped, it's just mentioning that tips are acceptable and appreciated...


----------



## 5 Star Guy (Nov 7, 2015)

Right, never ask for a tip or suggest it. Have a sign and make sure it includes appreciated. Even though a tip is now allowed, suggesting or requesting a tip can get you lower ratings.


----------



## Shangsta (Aug 15, 2016)

Louisvilleuberguy said:


> If you stick to upper income clientel


Not always true. I have heard of snobby college kids giving low ratings because their driver wont give them an aux cord. My best ratings actually come from middle class families.


----------



## rhodytarheel (Jun 3, 2016)

I guess part of it is luck with who you pick up...no matter what, you are going to get some bitter people who rate low just because. However, I really think conversation and just being yourself (when encouraged by the PAX) is a key. Why do I say that? I don't have a particularly nice car (2014 Kia Optima), I don't go overboard cleaning it...it's neat but by no means spotless, I don't offer water, mints or any of that crap, I don't have an AUX cord, I play what I want on the radio unless asked. And I have had my share of navigation mistakes...always apologize right away, make a joke of it, etc. But I tend to usually engage in good conversations with most Pax's, answer them honestly when they ask about how it is to Uber (have full time job in professional industry, this often surprises Pax), tell stories about bad pax (they love these...even if you don't have any, make up some stories about a puker or mean person...pax seem to love these stories). So maybe I'm just lucky. And I'm pretty new...but with just over 200 trips, I have a 4.9 rating. I really think trying too hard and kissing butt can backfire...just be friendly, be yourself, and get them there safely.


----------



## KenM66 (Aug 26, 2016)

Louisvilleuberguy said:


> What I have found is if your picking up passengers in lower income neighborhoods you run the risk of getting low rating if the person just feels like it. I know I got a 1 star last week because guy put wrong address in and it took me 5 minutes longer to find him since no one would answer the phone. He was late to work anyhow because I had to drive 13 minutes just to get him.
> 
> If you stick to upper income clientele and have a nice vehicle getting good ratings is a snap, Also getting good ratings when people are not in a major rush makes things easier also. And finally drunks don't as a whole know what they yell they are doing when rating most the time and will lower your rating.
> 
> ...


I was a Cleveland driver during the convention and my ratings were up that week.

How did you get to drive for it though if it's not your market?


----------



## KenM66 (Aug 26, 2016)

I had a rating always at the 4.6 threshold in Cleveland for months and nothing happened, so I don't really understand why some drivers immediately are dropped when it is below 4.6. It doesn't seem like there is any rhyme or reason in the policy deactivating a driver over ratings as it's never the same for any two drivers. 

My average was at 4.17 after last week in only 6 rated trips, and now is at 4.52, so I likely at least averaged in the 4.7-4.8 range this week then.


----------



## KenM66 (Aug 26, 2016)

Louisvilleuberguy said:


> . I know I got a 1 star last week because guy put wrong address in and it took me 5 minutes longer to find him since no one would answer the phone. He was late to work anyhow because I had to drive 13 minutes just to get him.


I don't have this problem because I don't go to pick people up other places. I tell them to cancel and they can find a driver closer to them. I don't even understand why people don't check to make sure their address is right before booking.


----------



## KenM66 (Aug 26, 2016)

I guess people's answers were about what I expected. I just was hoping there could be something I could do besides talk about mindless nonsense to get better ratings as I'm not only bad at that, but also find it rather repulsive, but it appears other people won't change no matter how illogical they are, because the job is to get them to their place in a reasonable time, not to talk to them. 

If my rating is above 4.5, that means I have to be getting mostly five star ratings, so not everyone is like that. 

I notice my ratings go down more in times of high depression. There are sometimes where after the next ride is done where I'm considering going to find the nearest Lowe's to get six feet of rope. I was tracked down by the cops once after one Uber ride and taken to the hospital as well over similar stuff.


----------



## Shangsta (Aug 15, 2016)

You could also drive a platform that doesnt judge you based on a rating. You mentioned all you care about is getting people to their destination? Why not be a cab or shuttle driver. 

Clearly you are taking it to heart and you seem like a good person who can do better.


----------



## KenM66 (Aug 26, 2016)

Yellow cab has a horrible reputation around here, and you're required to work shift. I like the flexibility Uber has to offer.

I'm just saying that not carrying on a long conversation with people isn't the same as being disrespectful. People are leaving 2 and 3 star ratings and not leaving any issues in the feedback to say why they aren't giving 5 star ratings.


----------



## Tired of this (Apr 10, 2015)

4.17 after 6 trips, likely uneducated pax. Looks like you got five 4-star ratings and one 5-star, which means you did everything right and expected of you.It's just a lot of pax think a 4 is good.

Uber suggestions are crap. They are just methods of ass kissing and people pleasing designed to make Uber look good. You are giving pax a ride in your 2014 car for public transportation rates. You should not need to go above and beyond that for ratings. Nobody expects 5-star service from the bus, so

1. Do not move to new location. Pax almost always blames it on you. With these rates, a cancel fee is more lucrative anyway.
2. Do not accept low rated pax. I personally set the bar at 4.5 but if there is a high surge, I am more flexible on this.
3. DO NOT under any circumstances drive pool. You do not want to play the role of service provider, babysitter, and arbitrator, and be judged on how well you are doing all these roles.
4. Avoid the drunks. There is a reason no company allows drunks to do your job evaluation. Uber and Lyft are the sole exceptions.

Ultimately you drive for $$, not ratings, not social approval so don't be so down on yourself when you get a bad rating. Ratings don't mean crap til you are in the danger zone and when you are, just use the friend technique.


----------



## KenM66 (Aug 26, 2016)

I actually had a 5 star rating out of the first 4, so I think I got a 3 and 2 or 4 and 1 on the last 2. 

I don't see how you can avoid picking up drunk people as that's why uber exists mainly. 

I never go to another pickup location unless it's within a couple blocks and I know exactly where it is, or else I just ask them to cancel and find another driver. 

If they call and ask where I am, I tell them at the location they programmed, and if they say they didn't program anything, I ask them why they booked the ride without making sure the address was right and they usually hang up and cancel.


----------



## unPat (Jul 20, 2016)

First 50 or so rides you will always be hard . If you are new try to use the GPS perfectly and don't go beyond means to please the passengers. Stick to one GPS . Use google maps . It's easy and very effieient. When you use google maps the route will be blue and alternate route will be grey. Even if you miss a turn keep driving like you know and don't apologize unless it's a highway extit. But if you miss the gps will
Pick up right away and follow the blue line. If you had to go around and come back , to the same place then end the trip like 1/2 mile or so early and let them know that it was your mistake and it will cover the it. Also always drive under speed limit and try and learn to drive smooth. I freaked out about ratings for the first few days and it made my driving worse. If your are tired or angry don't drive because it will affect your driving . Never ask for stars. And don't try to start a conversation unless they initiate it . 
But when they enter the car don't forget to say hello and how are they And when they exit always say thank you Dont tell them or start about your personal things unless they are genuinely intersted. It's better nit to talk than talk. Always keep ac at comfortable temperature. If you play music make sure it's not loud Don't go for genre unless you drive lyft, but I suggest top 40.Also keep the GPS where the passenger can see it. Get a magnetic mount for the vent from wal mart and put it in the vent on your right side next to the steering wheel. 
Also clean your car and vaccum it daily. And make sure it smells nice but not overdo it. Use the neutral smelling ones like new car or black ice. I always give waters but not mints and candy . I don't have chargers except for the one I use and have a android in my glove box. 

When you get there drive to the pin and wait for 5 mins unless it's a not a pin in the middle of the lake . Then after 5 mins text them and after 1 min call them . If they don't answers cancel and leave . As long as you arrive for pickup the money is yours. But if you text them or call them they will get annoyed. They already get notifications and they know you are there. Don't think about mileage or minimum fare but try to maximize your revenue. 
Lastly enjoy your self . Good or bad stars will only last upto 500 trips. You will not get to keep them.But you will come across some people and they will give you 1 star no matter what you do. 

But hey good luck . You will be okay


----------



## chopstick (Aug 3, 2016)

Dude, stop worrying about ratings. You have a LOT of options to do other things. Amazon flex, doordash, postmates, Lyft, etc etc

Plus if you get deactivated you can get reactivated after taking a class.

Worrying about ratings is pointless, stop driving yourself nuts over it. Half the people out there are dbags and give bad ratings for basically no reason all the time anyway.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

KenM66 said:


> I drove Uber in Cleveland, and ended there with a bit over 4.6. I generally oscillated between 4.57 and 4.63 during my last several weeks.
> 
> There are a few guesses I can make as to why many drivers have 4.75-4.9 and I rarely ever have above 4.64, but much of advice that Uber gives simply does not work. Also, most of the time, mathematically it doesn't seem to calculate the weekly ratings of being down to 4.2 to 4.4 as most of the ratings I got were 5 stars. That means that every now and then a disgruntled customers leaves a 1 or 2 star rating that messes it up, and the problem is they really don't leave feedback as to why they were unsatisfied with their ride.
> 
> ...


Avoid drunks . avoid college students. Avoid the late for work crowd. Avoid Pax with low ratings.
If anyone calls or texts you with a hint of attitude ,cancel them immediately.


----------



## Shangsta (Aug 15, 2016)

KenM66 said:


> Yellow cab has a horrible reputation around here, and you're required to work shift. I like the flexibility Uber has to offer.
> 
> I'm just saying that not carrying on a long conversation with people isn't the same as being disrespectful. People are leaving 2 and 3 star ratings and not leaving any issues in the feedback to say why they aren't giving 5 star ratings.


All I am saying if you dont like being rated low. You can drive for a platform without ratings.

There could be plenty of reasons for low ratings, unless you are willing to do everything including being more outgoing then you cant really complain about your ratings.


----------



## Shangsta (Aug 15, 2016)

KenM66 said:


> I don't see how you can avoid picking up drunk people as that's why uber exists mainly.


Nonsense, if you dont drive at certain hours you can avoid drunks easily. If you show up and your pax looks intoxicated, you should cancel.


----------



## tradedate (Nov 30, 2015)

KenM66 said:


> I guess people's answers were about what I expected. I just was hoping there could be something I could do besides talk about mindless nonsense to get better ratings as I'm not only bad at that, but also find it rather repulsive, but it appears other people won't change no matter how illogical they are, because the job is to get them to their place in a reasonable time, not to talk to them.
> 
> If my rating is above 4.5, that means I have to be getting mostly five star ratings, so not everyone is like that.
> 
> I notice my ratings go down more in times of high depression. There are sometimes where after the next ride is done where I'm considering going to find the nearest Lowe's to get six feet of rope. I was tracked down by the cops once after one Uber ride and taken to the hospital as well over similar stuff.


What the heck? Did you tell a passenger you were going to off yourself? You seriously need to talk to a professional about your depression. Don't let it overtake you.


----------



## EX_ (Jan 31, 2016)

KenM66 said:


> I guess people's answers were about what I expected. I just was hoping there could be something I could do besides talk about mindless nonsense to get better ratings as I'm not only bad at that, but also find it rather repulsive, but it appears other people won't change no matter how illogical they are, because the job is to get them to their place in a reasonable time, not to talk to them.
> 
> If my rating is above 4.5, that means I have to be getting mostly five star ratings, so not everyone is like that.
> 
> I notice my ratings go down more in times of high depression. There are sometimes where after the next ride is done where I'm considering going to find the nearest Lowe's to get six feet of rope. I was tracked down by the cops once after one Uber ride and taken to the hospital as well over similar stuff.


Sounds like you've got a lot more problems than poor ratings. Might want to consider another less stressful sidegig.


----------



## tradedate (Nov 30, 2015)

KenM66 said:


> Customers don't even see their ratings if I stand corrected.


There is a way for customers to see their ratings. Most of them don't pay much attention to it, unless a driver mentions it.


----------



## KenM66 (Aug 26, 2016)

My rating went up to 4.63 from 4.43 after several 5 star ratings, and is now back down to 4.45 after a Friday night in a town that had a 2.9 surge the whole night. Some of the worst customers I had in one night. Several no shows, college students being obnoxious and rude, people putting in the wrong destination addresses. 

It seems getting a 5 star rating only takes my score up by .01 stars, but then getting a rating that not 5 stars brings it down .05 to .10.


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

Maybe it's market dependent but I had 56 straight 5 stars before I got my first 4 star, and I never drove in Downtown Atlanta before I started Uber. Ironically, even with perfect 5 stars, I never had above a 4.92. Never understood that one...


----------



## KenM66 (Aug 26, 2016)

I guess part of it is since I have a new UBER account I'm used to having over 1000 ratings, so just one rating had very little impact overall. 

I'm also a new driver to Charleston, SC, but because of the hurricanes I've been spending the past few days driving up in Columbia, SC, which is predominantly college students, many of which are just blatantly rude and when they've been drinking they think they're cute and funny for acting that way and I don't play along to being flirted with or get involved when they ask my opinions about vulgar sex topics.


----------



## Shangsta (Aug 15, 2016)

KenM66 said:


> It seems getting a 5 star rating only takes my score up by .01 stars, but then getting a rating that not 5 stars brings it down .05 to .10.


That is simple math. At 4.5 you are close to 5 so a high rating has little impact. A 1 or 2 brings you way down.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

KenM66 said:


> I drove Uber in Cleveland, and ended there with a bit over 4.6. I generally oscillated between 4.57 and 4.63 during my last several weeks.
> 
> There are a few guesses I can make as to why many drivers have 4.75-4.9 and I rarely ever have above 4.64, but much of advice that Uber gives simply does not work. Also, most of the time, mathematically it doesn't seem to calculate the weekly ratings of being down to 4.2 to 4.4 as most of the ratings I got were 5 stars. That means that every now and then a disgruntled customers leaves a 1 or 2 star rating that messes it up, and the problem is they really don't leave feedback as to why they were unsatisfied with their ride.
> 
> ...


1.) Learn how to hack Uber Ratings.
2.) Hire a hacker
3.) Be real nice to the Microsoft guys next convention.


----------



## Lilmsmisses (Aug 25, 2016)

In my opinion, you are being discriminated against and targeted due to a disability. That sounds like a problem for Uber. ;-). Money in the Bank. Just sayin


----------



## Lilmsmisses (Aug 25, 2016)

I will share with you my rating strategy. Everyone gets in my car with a 5-star rating in my book. Every, what I refer to you as infraction, results in the loss of a star. An infraction can be slamming my door, slamming my trunk, being rude or having a sense of entitlement, being unfriendly, hygiene issues, being demanding, bringing children, not being out front when I get to you, making me wait, being in a place that is difficult to do the pickup, and many more things. At the end of the ride I have the star calculated, based on the infractions. But I also consider what I think they may give me as a rating. Even if they didn't commit an infraction, other than being rude or something of the sort, if I feel that they for whatever reason they give me a bad rating, I beat them to the punch. I give them a rating approximate to what I think they would give me.


----------



## Lilmsmisses (Aug 25, 2016)

I rarely give out 5 star ratings, especially to people who don't tip. And for people who are expecially bad or something of the sort, I make sure to tell them that drivers get to rate passengers as well. Watch the behavior change instantly.


----------



## Shangsta (Aug 15, 2016)

Lilmsmisses said:


> I rarely give out 5 star ratings, especially to people who don't tip. And for people who are expecially bad or something of the sort, I make sure to tell them that drivers get to rate passengers as well. Watch the behavior change instantly.


Because Pax can see their rating now they are more likely to adjust the rating they gave you if you give them a low rating.


----------



## Lilmsmisses (Aug 25, 2016)

Shangsta said:


> Because Pax can see their rating now they are more likely to adjust the rating they gave you if you give them a low rating.


Don't care.


----------



## Shangsta (Aug 15, 2016)

Lilmsmisses said:


> Don't care.


Ya thats your choice but your low rating doesnt hurt them, some sap will pick them up regardless. Your rating may not matter but it could.


----------



## Lilmsmisses (Aug 25, 2016)

4.95 is pretty low, you're right.


----------



## Shangsta (Aug 15, 2016)

Lilmsmisses said:


> 4.95 is pretty low, you're right.


Its pretty good too bad there is no way that is your actual rating.


----------



## Lilmsmisses (Aug 25, 2016)

If you say so.


----------



## SabrinaLN (Oct 10, 2016)

5 Star Guy said:


> Right, never ask for a tip or suggest it. Have a sign and make sure it includes appreciated. Even though a tip is now allowed, suggesting or requesting a tip can get you lower ratings.


I love your Warning and Notice at the end of your comments, great advice!


----------



## agtg (Jun 8, 2016)

Lilmsmisses said:


> Don't care.


The problem is, now you're caught up in the star wars and that hurts all drivers. Why? Because the pax can't tell who dinged them, so they just go back and trash every driver they had that weekend. Stop doing this, you're hurting everyone.

Give everyone 5 stars unless they were absolutely awful. Learn how to side-step the worst of the worst before you even start the ride. If you start the ride and find you have to throw a clown out, make them cancel so they can't rate you. This is how it's done. Give everyone else 5 stars and they will reciprocate. The rating system is tit for tat, and that makes it crappy for drivers, but that's what Uber has made it.


----------



## KenM66 (Aug 26, 2016)

My account is now flagged for low ratings. It was at 4.63 and going up, and I went out of market during the hurricanes and the town was full of some of the most entitled, blatantly rude, and disrespectful people, and it's at 4.41 now. I had people swearing at me over not being willing to pile a ton of people in the back seat or wait at a Sonic drive-thru for 20 minutes on a Saturday night. I've had plenty of people give me 5 star ratings as well as the amount is up, but most of them weren't locals as it was a city full of people there for evacuations.


----------



## KenM66 (Aug 26, 2016)

Shangsta said:


> Because Pax can see their rating now they are more likely to adjust the rating they gave you if you give them a low rating.


That's not possible. When a ride ends, the only thing they can see is the screen to give the driver a rating. If they choose not to give a rating and tap somewhere else on the screen, then they cannot go back after checking their rating to give the driver a rating.


----------



## Shangsta (Aug 15, 2016)

KenM66 said:


> That's not possible. When a ride ends, the only thing they can see is the screen to give the driver a rating. If they choose not to give a rating and tap somewhere else on the screen, then they cannot go back after checking their rating to give the driver a rating.


I am pretty certain this is not true. I have seen my number of five star ratings change 48 hours between my last trip


----------



## Shangsta (Aug 15, 2016)

KenM66 said:


> My account is now flagged for low ratings. It was at 4.63 and going up, and I went out of market during the hurricanes and the town was full of some of the most entitled, blatantly rude, and disrespectful people, and it's at 4.41 now. I had people swearing at me over not being willing to pile a ton of people in the back seat or wait at a Sonic drive-thru for 20 minutes on a Saturday night. I've had plenty of people give me 5 star ratings as well as the amount is up, but most of them weren't locals as it was a city full of people there for evacuations.


I have to say you came on this thread for advice and people talked to you about being more cordial and friendly. Are you doing that or doing the same things and expecting different results?


----------



## JustDave (Aug 17, 2016)

It's just BS man. Take the good with the bad, we can only get smarter.  I went from 4.62 to 4.78 last night! Today, a passenger didn't know how to give directions, so we ended up lost for an hour. it went back down to 4.68


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

KenM66 said:


> I drove Uber in Cleveland, and ended there with a bit over 4.6. I generally oscillated between 4.57 and 4.63 during my last several weeks.
> 
> There are a few guesses I can make as to why many drivers have 4.75-4.9 and I rarely ever have above 4.64, but much of advice that Uber gives simply does not work. Also, most of the time, mathematically it doesn't seem to calculate the weekly ratings of being down to 4.2 to 4.4 as most of the ratings I got were 5 stars. That means that every now and then a disgruntled customers leaves a 1 or 2 star rating that messes it up, and the problem is they really don't leave feedback as to why they were unsatisfied with their ride.
> 
> ...


If you really have issues making small talk, try going in the app and putting in that you're a hard of hearing driver. They won't expect you to talk then.


----------



## KenM66 (Aug 26, 2016)

Shangsta said:


> I have to say you came on this thread for advice and people talked to you about being more cordial and friendly. Are you doing that or doing the same things and expecting different results?


I'm saying that I don't see how I'm being impolite or disrespectful. I don't mind when people talk to me, but a lot of times I don't really have much to say back. I'm not so sure it's the lack of speaking that really is causing low ratings though. I haven't generally noticed that talking more has really helped get better ratings on days I did. I do notice that on times of heavy depression though there is a correlation of low ratings, but I don't talk to and tell the people I'm depressed or anything. That time I mentioned that after an UBER ride I was tracked down to the police and hospitalized for suicide threats, that was because before and after my rides that day I was posting about it on Facebook and trying to use UBER as a way to distract me from those feelings at the time.


----------

